# Osterformel in C



## cRaZe (3. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute

Kann mir vielleicht einer mit einem Beispiel für die berechnung der Osterformel helfen?
Bin verzweifelt.


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Juni 2003)

http://www.google.de/search?q=osterformel+beispiel&ie=ISO-8859-1&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=


----------



## Krümel (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Bschäftige mich schon länger mit dem Thema Kalender etc. Hatte auch meine Facharbeit zur Osterformel geschrieben, incl. des entsprechenen C-PRogrammes.

Guck mal unter http://www.michael.krimgen.de. vu

Ich hab da die Facharbeit und das entsprechende Programm. Kannst Du dir ja mal angucken. Ich werd den Quelltext dazu auch mal noch online stellen. Wenn Du möchtest kann ich hn Dir auch vorher schon mal zuschicken.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## lukasS (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein Programm mit Visual FoxPro für Feiertage erstellt. Die Osterformel habe ich zu Hause. Wenn ich sie finde, poste ich sie.

Lukas


----------



## lukasS (24. Juni 2003)

Die Formel konnte ich zwar finden, aber nichts damit anfagen, war ja mein erstes Programm überhaupt. Werde sie aber trotzdem uploaden.

Im Internet habe ich dann etwas entdeckt, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

"Ostern fällt im Jahre J auf den (D+e+1)sten Tag nach dem 21. März:
a = J / 19
b = J / 4
c = J / 7
m = (8*(J / 100) + 13) / 25 - 2
s  = (J / 100) - (J / 400) - 2
M = (15 + s - m) / 30
N = (6 + s) / 7
d = (M + 19 * a) / 30
D =28 falls d = 29 oder
D = 27 falls d = 28 und a grösser / gleich 11 oder
D = d für alle anderen Fälle
e = (2 * b * 4 * c + 6 * D + N9 / 7
Ostern  = 21. März + (D + e + 1)

Der früheste mögliche Ostertermin ist der 22. März. ( Wenn der Vollmond auf den 
21. März fällt und der 22. März ein Sonntag ist.
Der späteste mögliche Ostertermin ist der 25. April. ( Wenn der Vollmond auf den
21. März fällt und der 21. März ein Sonntag ist."


----------

